# Dometic RM4211



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, Having a problem with our Dometic RM4211 fridge. It works on the gas and 12 volt but not on the 240 mains. The green light comes on but the fridge doesn't get cold. I have checked the ventilation vents (had a look behind and is all clean), checked that the proper procedure for turning on is correct etc, van is level. Its not iced up at the back. The van is three years old. Can anybody offer me any advice.

Thanks


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I had one of these in a caravan a few years ago, and I seem to remember that you need to make sure you turn off the gas switch and also the 12v switch.

You will then find that it will work !!

remember on 240v it will take a while for it to get to temperature.

Have a look Click

Page 8 240v operation


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Might seem obvious but have you connected to mains supply. If so, check microswitches where power comes in.

Joe


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm afraid those suggestions I have exhausted. All gas taps turned off and 12v switched off, mains plugged in and the green mains light is on on front of fridge. The fridge was left on last weekend for two days, as you say they do take time but there was no change to temperature by second day.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Did you click on the web link, it gives you the 240v operation !!!!!


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

I did look at the link Steve, as it happens I have that actual Manual on my lap while communicating here, I have gone through the operation process a couple of times now. I will have another go here at home just to make sure.


----------



## Motorhomewales (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like the mains heating element to me. Check for open circuit on the element.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like it could be the 240 volt element then. You might have to disconnect and test it for continuety. Before that though put a test lamp across the 240 volt heater terminals to see if you are getting power.

Steve can you give me a link to the Electrolux site where you found the manual please? Mine is a RM4261 and I don't seem to be able to get back to the site.

Ray.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Looks like it could be the 240 volt element then. You might have to disconnect and test it for continuety. Before that though put a test lamp across the 240 volt heater terminals to see if you are getting power.
> 
> Steve can you give me a link to the Electrolux site where you found the manual please? Mine is a RM4261 and I don't seem to be able to get back to the site.
> 
> Ray.


Here


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Steve and Elaine.
Wouldn't you just know it ours is not lised. RM4261.

Thanks anyway.
Ray.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have used this guy Rock Services
Postal address 
Spinney Hill
NN3 2LD Northampton
Tel: +07973 440235
and have found very good - he is mobile


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ray,

You should email them
[email protected]

Steve


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, I had the same trouble the day we stated our months hols so was on gas the whole time have removed the old element and am about to order a new one £29.95 pp£10 34euros here in France its a messy job due to the gooey stuff stuck to the fridge sides will post how i get on next month.


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your help, I will get onto testing the element as suggested Ray with help from a friend. If it is the element are they easy to replace.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

My 240volt heater was replaced through the vent - did not have to move fridge


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

*Dometic rm4211*

Thanks guys for all your help and suggestions. I will now go and check the heat element as suggested with help from friend. Oh I have just spent £10 (subscription) so no doubt you will hear from me again!!


----------

